# platy and swordtail.



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

The two fish in my tank giving me the biggest cause of concern are my platy and swordtail. I know the swordtails are aggressive , but they getting so aggressive that even my redtail shark was suffering. I had to get rid of the horrid swordtail. Anyway , can anyone please tell me why my platy has been pregnant for so long? Its been over a month. She's quite pregnant. I uploaded a picture of her. Thanks in advance


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

How long is "over a month?" Like, 2 weeks past, 3 days past?

Are you positive she's pregnant? Have you seen a gravid spot? Has she been showing _any_ signs that she's close?


----------



## Ripster3859 (Aug 27, 2011)

I can relate to endless fish pregnancies! I have learned there isn't any sure way to tell when/if.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

The platy looks super fat and also could be pregnant if theres a male in the tank. It took like 2 months before my platies had fry.


----------

